# UPDATE on solution to sharps bin



## Hazel (May 24, 2010)

Sorry peeps

Futher to my recent mail about the disposal of sharps bins - I took my full sharps bin back to BOOTS and asked for them to dispose of it and asked for a new one

I was taken into the booth where I was asked what drugs I took and did I want needles. What?   I explained I was an insulin diabetic and all I wanted was a replacement sharps bin

Sorry we don't do that.  WHAT!!!!   I was in last week and was told you did.
After 20 minutes or so I had to leave before I attacked all the staff. who had by this time, made me feel like a junkie

I have sent a letter of complaint to the head office. but in the meantime it looks like Boots in off the radar.  I will keep you posted


----------



## Northerner (May 24, 2010)

Hazel, I am so sorry to hear of the awful way you were treated! Goodness me, how can these people be working in a pharmacy? I hope that your letter triggers a very sincere apology, an organisation the size of Boots should not be treating customers in this fashion (or any organisation for that matter).

Very sorry, you don't need nor deserve such ignorant treatment.


----------



## SweetGuy (May 24, 2010)

On a slight tangent one thing that I have always slightly bothered me about my local Boots is the way that drug addicts come to the pharmacy daily for their methadone or whatever they take which they consume on the premises.  I feel a bit uncomfortable sharing the same space as these people and the way you are asked your name and address by Boots staff within earshot of them before they will hand over your prescription.


----------



## rossi_mac (May 24, 2010)

Crazy rules there Hazel! Maybe you could of just handed it to them or left it on the side?? I wonder what they would have done then! I'm hoping the council wil pick up my two full ones soon, one from a different council! If they don't I may pop into a boots! Or the doctors, I've seen dozens of sharps bins piled up in a corner there before!


----------



## scotty (May 24, 2010)

Hazel said:


> Sorry peeps
> 
> Futher to my recent mail about the disposal of sharps bins - I took my full sharps bin back to BOOTS and asked for them to dispose of it and asked for a new one
> 
> ...



You will probably never get an apology of boots, i didint, so complained to the ROYAL PHARMACEUTICAL SOCIETY OF GREAT BRITAIN
all i wanted was an aplogy in writing which i never received!

Boots make me so mad!


----------



## Emmal31 (May 24, 2010)

I had the same problem with boots I've only had a couple of my sharps bins collected the whole 2 years of having diabetes. Surgery's just don't want to take them around here. I hope that you can find someone who will take them soon x


----------



## Hazel (May 24, 2010)

Thanks Emma, 

I contacted the local refuse centre to see if they collect them - no

I have contacted all the chemists in the town - no

The surgery I attend are still checking it out

Nightmare


----------



## Casper (May 24, 2010)

This sounds dreadful treatment - however, I can't complain about my local Boots branch, I just take my full sharps bins along and they happily exchange on the spot for a new one.  Don't see why they don't have a standard policy across the country.

Best of luck, Hazel


----------



## Emmal31 (May 24, 2010)

Casper said:


> This sounds dreadful treatment - however, I can't complain about my local Boots branch, I just take my full sharps bins along and they happily exchange on the spot for a new one.  Don't see why they don't have a standard policy across the country.
> 
> Best of luck, Hazel



Exactly If a pharmacy prescribe them then why can't they take them? or the surgery because they have sharps bins themselves that they need to dispose of?


----------



## Emmal31 (May 24, 2010)

Hazel said:


> Thanks Emma,
> 
> I contacted the local refuse centre to see if they collect them - no
> 
> ...



Surgery should give you an alternative if they can't take them x


----------



## PhilT (May 24, 2010)

I just give mine back to my nurse and get a new one on prescription.


----------



## PhoebeC (May 25, 2010)

Its really really really annoying.

I have had the junkie treatment before and its really not nice or fair. 
I was 16 years old in my school clothes with my mum and they treated me like i was a junkie, the woman at the chemist she nearly screamed when i passed the box to her, in a bag, shut tight!
My mum was very angry and wanted to go back in and punch her, i hadnt been a diabetic long about 4 months,and to be treated like that was horrid.

I think something needs to be done about this. If we all maybe write to the same place, or our MPs about this then we might have some luck.

xx


----------



## sugarfreeangel (May 25, 2010)

I get my sharps collected by a local clinical waste service, I got the telephone number from my diabetes clinic, they are pretty good they do two collections a week and leave a replacement sharps bin, they will even collect if you are not at home as long as you let them know where the sharps bin is.


----------

